# A cant rifle scope



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

As some of you know I'm still new to scope shooting and sometimes I ask what some call a basic questions. I hope that someone else benefit from my ability of not worrying about looking stupid when ask basic question. 
I saw a level on a scope and wondered what in the world it was for until I started thinking about it. So I did looking on the innerwb and I think I got it. My terminologically might wrong but I got the mechanics of it.

OK when a rifle scope is mounted on a rifle it must be level or it would be "Cant" Like if the scope was say a little twisted counter clockwise.
And if that scope was twisted counter clockwise as you raised the horizontal cross hair to adjust for drop you would also be shooting more to the left a little as you adjust for the drop. 

And when you adjust the vertical you be also moving the point of impact to the left or right depending on which way your adjusting for.

you could get your scope on target if you kept fooling with it long enough.

But even if you did get it tuned in every time you need it adjust for height or wind you would get into a mess. 

Does that sound right? Sometimes when I try and talk to someone even someone that everyone thinks is an expert about shooting and scopes I find out they don't know as much as one might think. 

I think to be the smartest guy in the room sometimes you got to say "never heard that before what does that mean?"


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

You got it right.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The thing you HAVE TO DO is set the thing up as best you can given the tools, etc, you have available to you.

You also want to commit the scale of the scope to perfect memory.

How much does one click change your scope at 100 yds???

Can you do it without standing up and walking around to the side of the rifle??

Do you use a mil-dot scope and can you use it to determine the range of the target??

These are some of the things all of us need to get in our heads before we pull that trigger the first time.

Then go shoot the thing under conditions that you log into some kind of journal, . . . at different known distances.

Doing that will give you a pattern for "this is how my gun shoots under this condition".

I'm going to have to do that very thing myself, . . . starting in a couple of days, . . . when we get out from under this horrible cold snap.

I just put my critical defense rifle into a new stock, . . . and need to find out how well it will handle what I want it to do.

But I'm limited to a certain degree, . . . my only normal access is 200 yds, . . . would love to have a 300, 500 and 1000 yd range.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A very simple way to correct cant....

Easy DIY Method For Leveling A Scope Reticle - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------

